# الفرق بين حمام الشب والبنت...وااااااااااااااااااااااااو



## rana1981 (15 مارس 2011)

* البنت
1- بتروح تفتح الماء وتنتظره يدفا .
2- بتروح تجيب المنشفة وتعلقها ............
3- بتقيس الماء درجه الحراره تنتظر شوي ( نص خزان الماء بروح وهي بتقيس)
 4- بتحط الشامبو تفركه برأسها نص ساعةاو اكثر
 5- بدور البلسم .. تمسك خصله خصله تفرك شعرها
 6- تاتي بصابونه فراولة اوفانيلا تسلك نفسها فيها
 7- بتغسل جسمها من الصابون
 8- شاور جل بودي شوب يعني متالقه تتليف حتي ينسلخ جلدها
 9- بتسكر الماء وتروح تتنشف
 10- بتكتب اسمها واسم حبيبها على ضباب المراية وتطلع.



الشباب

1- بفتح الماء ويوقف تحته من مبدأ السرعه.
 2- شامبو او صابون واذا لم يوجد(تايد) واذا اقرع مو لازم.
 3- اي صابونه موجودة يفرك جسمه فيها.
 4- هناك لوحه تحذيريه تقول اغلق الماء عند الانتهاء.
 5- بنادي اي حد قريب من الحمام جيبولي منشفه متت من البرد.
 6- واذا ما حصل منشفة بتنشف بملابسه القديمة من مبدأ اصلا هي وسخه.
 7-بخصوص المرايه هو لا يعلم بوجودها اصلا.​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه

بهدلتينا خالص يا رنا 

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
تحفة يا رنا
*​


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه
كله مظبوط 
ميرسي رانا


----------



## سور (15 مارس 2011)

هى ديه البنات الرايقة
ميرررسى رانا حلوه بجد​


----------



## zezza (15 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه ايوه تمام كدة ده اللى بيحصل 
شكرا رنا ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه

هو ده الكلام يا حبي

واحلي تقييم ليكي


----------



## Thunder Coptic (15 مارس 2011)

دانتى شحورتينا خالص يس برضة احنا نظاف لانحتاج الى ساعتين ههههههههههه حلوة الرب يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (15 مارس 2011)

عسل يا رون من زمان وانات صاحب ابتسامة فى مواضيعك


----------



## مريم12 (15 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
عسل يا رنونتى 
دايما مشرفانا يا قمر
ميررررررررسى يا سكرة
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## انريكي (15 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه

ليه كده بس يا رنا

معلش هههههههههههه

الرب يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
جامدة يا قمر
مرسي ليكي​


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2011)

*هههههههه بنات فاضيه طيب نعمل اييييييه
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههه حلوين يا رانا
شكرا ليكى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووه اووووي
ميرسي ليكي*


----------



## just member (18 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه
انتي متحملة خالص علي الشباب يا رنونا
بس بجد تحفة


----------



## خواطر (18 مارس 2011)

خخخخخ

مش طبيعي 

شكرا ليكي

‏


----------



## dark_angel (20 مارس 2011)

_*ميرسى خالص يا رانا بس نصيحة اهربى من المنتدى قبل الشباب ما يضربوكى*_
​


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> بهدلتينا خالص يا رنا
> 
> شكرا ليكى​



*شكرا كوكو على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

dark_angel قال:


> _*ميرسى خالص يا رانا بس نصيحة اهربى من المنتدى قبل الشباب ما يضربوكى*_
> ​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> انتي متحملة خالص علي الشباب يا رنونا
> بس بجد تحفة



*شكرا جوجو على مرورك
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ليه كده بس يا رنا
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> جامدة يا قمر
> مرسي ليكي​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه بنات فاضيه طيب نعمل اييييييه
> *​


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *ههههههههه حلوين يا رانا
> شكرا ليكى *​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

خواطر قال:


> خخخخخ
> 
> مش طبيعي
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلووه اووووي
> ميرسي ليكي*



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا رنا
> *​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> كله مظبوط
> ميرسي رانا



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

سور قال:


> هى ديه البنات الرايقة
> ميرررسى رانا حلوه بجد​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههه ايوه تمام كدة ده اللى بيحصل
> شكرا رنا ربنا يباركك



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> هو ده الكلام يا حبي
> 
> واحلي تقييم ليكي



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

شايمس قال:


> دانتى شحورتينا خالص يس برضة احنا نظاف لانحتاج الى ساعتين ههههههههههه حلوة الرب يباركك



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> عسل يا رون من زمان وانات صاحب ابتسامة فى مواضيعك



*شكرا يا حلوة 
نورررتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> عسل يا رنونتى
> دايما مشرفانا يا قمر
> ميررررررررسى يا سكرة
> تسلم ايدك​*



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يباركك​*


----------

